# Caution!



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

You're in real danger of CUTENESS overload!!! 

These two hens (purebred black copper Maran and blue orpington) hatched 5 babies together and share mothering duties. Kodak moment captured!! 

Sunning themselves, I present to you, "Two Mother Hens".


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Heehee I wish our hens would get along that well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my, just way too cute!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw that's just too adorable!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg too cute!!!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we have a banty hen that steals babies!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

enchantedgoats said:


> we have a banty hen that steals babies!


I need her lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that is sweet...wehave two silkies who are brooding...one egg hatch and they both watch her..now we wait for the others to hatch...they are so cute


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

That is just to cute. I love to watch newborn animals and try to catch a Kodak moment..You got some good pixs.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Last year I had a frizzle hen with her nest behind a Guniea nest. Well the hens eggs hatched and I kept seeing the chicks with the Guinea on her nest. Then both hen/guinea raised them together over a month. It was actually kind of funny. Because the guniea would chase anything that came near. Then one day she just went back with the guinea flock


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Love it! Precious!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

AWWWWWWW! Too cute! My hen wouldn't even let me near HER without attacking us like a rooster!


----------

